# Flounder report - 12/7/2016



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*12/7/2016*
I had the James G. group of 5 onboard tonight. Conditions were poor, with North winds at 15-25mph and slightly low tide. Due to stronger than forecasted North winds tonight, the gigging was tougher than expected, and water clarity was bad. We found only a few scattered large fish over 24", with lots of smaller fish in the 16-20" range on the flats. We were picky, only gigging the larger fish we saw tonight. We ended with a 10 flounder limit plus 2 sheepshead by 9:30pm. The largest flounder tonight was 26 1/2" and weighed 7 pounds, and the smallest flounder was 19".

*Upcoming open dates:
December: 21, 31
January 1-5, 7-31*

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Duck Hunting 
361-229-6053
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------

